# Forum > MMO > Tree of Savior Exploits|Hacks >  Infinite Money Exploit?

## Black_Ace

There were a few posts regarding this on the main forums yesterday. 1 thread is a non information thread saying that there is an infinite silver exploit involving the auction shop and another post revealed the exploit but was immediately deleted. Anyone have any info regarding this?

----------


## Weaboo desu

"OMFG GUYS SOME IDIOT PUT STEP BY STEP ON YOUTUBE

EXPLOIT BUG (youtube link)

WE ARE ALL DOOMED!!!"

I had to create an account just to tell you this. This is what was posted on that deleted thread you mentioned. It is however, a rickroll thread.

No idea that a forum like this existed though...

----------


## AbyssaI

Exploit was pay with a payment option that only BR's could do with a voucher that didn't exist. Log on > purchase token > sell in ah > get money > sell something on main account to be bought with said silver > rinse and repeat > lots of money.

----------


## Weaboo desu

> Exploit was pay with a payment option that only BR's could do with a voucher that didn't exist. Log on > purchase token > sell in ah > get money > sell something on main account to be bought with said silver > rinse and repeat > lots of money.


That was a different exploit. The exploit this guy is talking about is the one with the thread that got closed regarding silver.

----------

